# Cocky-N-Tiger Tailgate-Nov. 20-21-(BBQ Cook-off and Festival



## hawgdogs (Sep 23, 2009)

This cook-off and festival will be held at the Nat'l Guard Armory on Bluff Road, Columbia, SC. It is put on by Family Connection of SC and all money raised will go to Family Connection to help support families and children with special needs.  1st Place Prize is $1000.  Some awards will be hand made so the trophies will be unique.  We will also have a "Men in Uniform" category for law enforcement, fire dept., ems, and military.  Please go to familyconnectionsc.org to view more information and to obtain an entry form or contact Connie Gause at hawgsanddogs@aol.com.  Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 23, 2009)

The defending champ is our own Big GQ


----------



## hawgdogs (Sep 23, 2009)

But can they hold the title 2 years in a row....you better come and give them a run for their money.  We hope to see you again BIG GQ!


----------



## Jack W. (Sep 25, 2009)

I was thinkin about going and giving the Big G a run for a grand.

I haven't had the Joe out in a while and it is pretty close by.

Jack


----------



## hawgdogs (Sep 25, 2009)

AWESOME...look forward to hearing from you.  Let me know if you have any questions or shoot me your email and I will be glad to forward you the entry form...


----------



## BigGQ (Oct 1, 2009)

We will be there again this year, Connie. Wouldn't miss it for the world. It is for a great cause.

PS - Reject any application from a team named Common Interest. They are nothing but trouble makers.  :twisted:


----------



## hawgdogs (Oct 1, 2009)

*Cocky-N-Tiger Tailgate*

EXCELLENT.  Glad you guys are coming back.  From the talk I'm getting bits and pieces of, I am hoping to have some of the other big guys coming this year too to give you a run for your money!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 22, 2009)

congrats to Big GQ for first place in butts!!!


----------



## Jack W. (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats G,

The cook was for all the right reasons.  Mary told me the support for the charity was top notch.

Congrats to all who got calls.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. AND congrats to all my fellow cookers who got calls. Good event for a great cause. Team BigGQ was humbled to repeat and help raise money for such a well deserving group. The 1st place trophy was a hand painted picture of an angel by one of the children with special needs. As Ms. Monkey siad, we now have an angel watching over us. How cool is that! 

Check out the pics:

http://s82.photobucket.com/albums/j252/ ... ty%202009/

Props to Connie Gause (hawgdogs) for putting together a well run event. 

The best part was sharing time with all of our cooker friends.

Go Gamecocks!


----------

